# Tip of the Thumb



## SmokeJensen (Jan 26, 2021)

I spend some time in the Port Hope area on lake Huron. Hoping to get into some fishing around there from the kayaks. Wondering if there's opportunity for some perch or walleye going this route anywhere up there? Also, if anyone wants some company on the water possibly? PM's are welcome. Like I said, up there often. Just trying to enjoy all the opportunities the area has to offer as we mainly use the cabin for hunting purposes. 

Thank you in advance for any info!


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

SmokeJensen said:


> I spend some time in the Port Hope area on lake Huron. Hoping to get into some fishing around there from the kayaks. Wondering if there's opportunity for some perch or walleye going this route anywhere up there? Also, if anyone wants some company on the water possibly? PM's are welcome. Like I said, up there often. Just trying to enjoy all the opportunities the area has to offer as we mainly use the cabin for hunting purposes.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any info!


There is a possibility of steelhead or coho from ice out into May???. I fish Harbor Beach, Sanilac, and Tawas, so there are fish north and south. There are also lake trout. Start in about 10 feet and go from there, although guys that catch more fish than me target the first couple troughs. A an FF helps.
When the nearshore fishery is happening in spring you need a drysuit. If you don’t have the $500 for a drysuit, your family can’t afford your casket either. I know that’s kind of harsh, but it’s true. You would also be wise to buy a hand held marine band radio. I am surprised how many times I do a radio check on 68 and I get a response back. I believe there is more boat traffic out of the ports I fish.
That brings me to another point. Steelhead and coho are pelagic. They move around the lake. Things will be popping in Sanilac soon. There will be different things happening in Tawas. For cold water fishing the drive from Port Hope to Port Sanilac isn’t terribly far. 
Odds are pretty good if you work 10-35 feet in Spring you will catch lake trout. Long lining diving plugs work well. I like Deep Taildancers, Deep Reef Runners, Deep Thundersticks, both size Wiggle Warts, I like gold/green in semi-stained water. I also run Mag Lips shallow.
Good luck, watch the weather. Windfinder.com is good, but doesn’t replace common sense. My big water motto:
It’s better to be onshore wishing you went out, then being out there praying you get back in!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Good advice fisheater. The lakes will kill you in minutes this time of year.


----------



## SmokeJensen (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you for the honest advice. Myself and I'm sure the family will appreciate it. Sounds like I'll be holding out til the boat gets in the water. Greatly appreciate all the information. That is more than enough to knock off some learning curve. 
Hope you have some good fishing this year!


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

SmokeJensen said:


> Thank you for the honest advice. Myself and I'm sure the family will appreciate it. Sounds like I'll be holding out til the boat gets in the water. Greatly appreciate all the information. That is more than enough to knock off some learning curve.
> Hope you have some good fishing this year!


I bet you could get some pretty good smallmouth fishing as the water warms. It would also be a safer way to get started on a kayak big water program. Btw, I recently saw a report of coho or steelhead up in your area.


----------



## SmokeJensen (Jan 26, 2021)

That is good news. We definitely got into the smallies right out front last year. Mostly just waded for them. My uncle is supposed to be moving his boat up there from LSC soon so we can start trying the deep water. I think I'll be keeping the yak for quick trips out front. Greatly appreciate the heads up. Wishful thinking can get the best of you. Lol


----------



## northsouthohiofisher (Dec 12, 2010)

SmokeJensen said:


> That is good news. We definitely got into the smallies right out front last year. Mostly just waded for them. My uncle is supposed to be moving his boat up there from LSC soon so we can start trying the deep water. I think I'll be keeping the yak for quick trips out front. Greatly appreciate the heads up. Wishful thinking can get the best of you. Lol


SJ I'll send you a pm with my number. I'm starting to fish more up there in PH as well and trying to figure it out. Brought my boat up last weekend may bring it up again for the 4th


----------

